# Another Old Hippie Signs In!



## Beaters (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Another over 50 checks things out. Guess I'm one of those ironic folks. Did time for weed before a lot of you were born and now don't even have a decent connection. Most I knew from back when are either long since out of things or dead. 

On the bright side, I used to grow indoors in the 70s. Back then I had a closet rigged with four fluorescent grow bulbs, supplemented with incandescent floods and a fan. Had pretty good luck for starting from what the kids now deride as "bag seed" and not knowing anything about breeding, let alone genetics.

Thinking about an updated closet now, thirty years down the road. Mostly I come to browse and see what the young whippersnappers are up to.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome. Maybe you have some more growing in you...good luck and I hope to see you around.


----------



## IggyZag (Nov 26, 2007)

Righteous to see you here man. Hope you learn, much and sorry to hear about doing time. The "bagseed" you had back in the day I have been told was pretty killer, ever had okopoko gold? Not positive how to spell it..


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

welcome and come on in....lots of great people with loads of experience, got a question, ask...got a comment make it....its all good! ciao for now!


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 26, 2007)

whippersnappers!! 
youre too cool. whippersnappers, i cant wait to hear your experiences. old school growing has the best stories and advise.
some of it may be obsolite but much of it is natural solutions to simple problems.
whippersnappers
holy cows! youll like it here. 
sc


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok thats it, I want an over fifty designation for all of us that fit the catagory. welcome to our group. VV


----------



## Wavels (Nov 27, 2007)

Beaters welcome aboard!!!
The knowledge base available here at riu will make it easy to grow AND smoke some of the finest ganja in the world with minimal effort.
Good luck!





VictorVIcious said:


> Ok thats it, I want an over fifty designation for all of us that fit the catagory. welcome to our group. VV


 
Hi VV...
This is a splendid idea!!!!
Maybe a forum?.....I think that there are enough of us geezers on riu to support it?? 
The weird thing is that I enjoy growing more now than ever before!!!
I can not think of a better hobby to enjoy in retirement!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm hearin ya. This is happening so much now that they are saying the price of high grades of MJ will be coming down. I guess we figure might as well be comfortable. Its kinda like ol Willy says, 'I'm 70 yers old, I don't think anyone should tell me what I can put in my body'. VV


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 27, 2007)

You guys are too cool. I hope I'm just like you guys when I reach 50.


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 27, 2007)

weed today much much stronger with all the new technology we have and better lighting i think what do i know im only 27 i need some weeeeeeeed cant sleep


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the idea of the oldtimers stoner club...let's do it! the penalty for whippersnappers entering the club is they have to give us lal their weed!.....hahahahahaha


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's the cut off age? I have a B-Day coming


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 27, 2007)

hahahahaha me too...I'm coming up to my fiftieth.....in April..hence my idea to take off to Australia for a month! hahahahaha


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not going to be 50 but congrats to you...any big parties for the occassion. No offense but I like the older crowd, wisdom is something I lack so I will gladly ask my elders for advice and now that I know who you guys are I'm set. It's nice to see different ages on this board, shows that this hobby is loved by all, men and women, old and young, american, british, dutch, canadian, etc. It's cool.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 27, 2007)

yup...the idea I had was to invite any an all to a local park down by the river and have a huge day of fun and BBQ'ing....children, grandchildren, grandparents...and everyone!....it should be a blast....but I might do that when the weather would be nicer....especially since I am seriously thinking about this trip ot Australia for the month of April....guess we'll seee what I can make happen....


Gygax1974 said:


> I'm not going to be 50 but congrats to you...any big parties for the occassion. No offense but I like the older crowd, wisdom is something I lack so I will gladly ask my elders for advice and now that I know who you guys are I'm set. It's nice to see different ages on this board, shows that this hobby is loved by all, men and women, old and young, american, british, dutch, canadian, etc. It's cool.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 28, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> weed today much much stronger with all the new technology we have and better lighting i think what do i know im only 27 i need some weeeeeeeed cant sleep


ROFL 

Panama Red, acapulco gold, oaxaca mexican, Columbian, Thai stick, Northern Lights, Puna Butter

That was real weed. True gagger. The shit that expanded when it hit your lungs.

Todays weed is deff less potent. Growers are forced to select the earliest plant that shows potential and go from there. Personally, I'd take weed from any of those places over 99.9% of the indoor stuff.

But that is my opinion and I might be wrong, but I dont' think so


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome Beaters I think you will (re) learn a lot here 

Happy Reading


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha...goon my man...totally on board with you there....did read that paper "seedless marijuana - the hoax" I frickin' love it....


Your Grandfather said:


> ROFL
> 
> Panama Red, acapulco gold, oaxaca mexican, Columbian, Thai stick, Northern Lights, Puna Butter
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 28, 2007)

Beaters said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Another over 50 checks things out. Guess I'm one of those ironic folks. Did time for weed before a lot of you were born and now don't even have a decent connection. Most I knew from back when are either long since out of things or dead.
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight geezer?


----------



## Beaters (Dec 3, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight geezer?


Indeed, but my dancing legs aren't what they used to be. 

I recall the Aurora Borealis with moonlight seen after five hits of blotter. I had to ask the next day whether it was really the Northern Lights or the to be expected effects. Then Dad (God rest his soul) made me mow the lawn the morning after the night before. I recall it seemed difficult operating a large lawn mowing device still stoned to the gills, but such were the wages of sin or enlightenment or whatever it was. Ah, the bad old days.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

hahahahaha....way to funny...we need to sit down in front of a bonfire....and do that all over again!!!....you up for it? 


Beaters said:


> Indeed, but my dancing legs aren't what they used to be.
> 
> I recall the Aurora Borealis with moonlight seen after five hits of blotter. I had to ask the next day whether it was really the Northern Lights or the to be expected effects. Then Dad (God rest his soul) made me mow the lawn the morning after the night before. I recall it seemed difficult operating a large lawn mowing device still stoned to the gills, but such were the wages of sin or enlightenment or whatever it was. Ah, the bad old days.


----------



## magicvalley (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Beaters!

Another old hippie here. My first job was selling carnations on the street corner back in '69. Pot money, mostly.
I've never enjoyed smoking so much as now......... having an ample supply of high grade in the freezer. Mostly like to try new strains. Never really knew what I was growing back then.
Everything's changed......... but it's all good!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 9, 2007)

an old farts club...I'm only 53 can I join?


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Beaters!!
I guess I could be part of the old-timers myself (going to be 43) ! One benefit to being our age we did some some great bud in our youth. I remember getting true Alcapulco Gold and Thai stick that would make a person comatose. Of course good weed is hard to come by these days unless you take the plunge and grow your own. Anyway...Good luck and happy growing you came to a great forum!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome Beaters - this is the place man.....hey CF....yea I'm totally there with ya....AG and TS.....that was amazing stuff of its time.....this is so cool that there really is a bunch on us here....cheers! 


country cowfreak said:


> Welcome to the forum Beaters!!
> I guess I could be part of the old-timers myself (going to be 43) ! One benefit to being our age we did some some great bud in our youth. I remember getting true Alcapulco Gold and Thai stick that would make a person comatose. Of course good weed is hard to come by these days unless you take the plunge and grow your own. Anyway...Good luck and happy growing you came to a great forum!!!


----------



## magicvalley (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anybody ever found any info on thai sticks? What strain it was........ how they got it to grow around the sticks, etc.?
I think that was some of the best I ever smoked


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha....way to funny...we need to sit down in front of a bonfire....and do that all over again!!!....you up for it?


Don't you DARE start without me!!! LOL, I'm 56 so I'll be right there with you guys. I haven't smoked anything lately that was as good as some of the really killer stuff I smoked regularly "back in the day". Most of the time it was Mexican; a lot of the time it was Jamaican or Columbian but once in a blue moon we would run across something extra special like Acopulco Gold. I hear that the THC content has gone up significantly; hogpucky. We were smoking damn fan leaves back then. We were stoners but we didn't know sheet from shinola about pot or growing. I could tell what strain was being passed around just by the smell. Nowadays they trim the buds and don't put everything but the roots in the bag. They've even invented a seeless version, sensemia or something like that; just like seedless grapes, LOL. Well, give me about 7 more weeks and I'll tell you if the new stuff is better; I've got 7 blueberry coming along, 3 weeks into flower and if I can pull this off without killing them it will not only be a small miracle but it will be some fine smoke. I'm all for the old timers club but we've got to have a name that's a lot cooler than that. "Cool Old School" or something similar might be nice. This really is a great hobby. We didn't know jack 35 years ago.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 10, 2007)

weed from the 60's and 70's was different from today, I don't think todays weed is better...it's like fine tuned...there was weed back that would kick your ass...but you did not know what it was...you pretty much took somebodies word for what it was. but growing your own today you know for sure what strain you have and how it will affect you. some of the best weed I smoked back then would be 1/2 seed, one of the first thing you did when bought a bag was dump it out on a tray and clean the seeds out.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2007)

No stems, no seeds that you don't need... Acupulco gold is baaaddd azzzzed weeeeeeeed. Back then you got a lid (ounce) but it was a lot different than today; today you get buds, back then it was all sort of homogenized but without buds.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 10, 2007)

magicvalley said:


> Has anybody ever found any info on thai sticks? What strain it was........ how they got it to grow around the sticks, etc.?
> I think that was some of the best I ever smoked


 
*Thai Stick* was popular during the late 60s and early 70s. It was premium buds of seedless marijuana that were skewered on marijuana stems. Several rows of string found in the stalk of the marijuana plant were then used to tie the marijuana to the stem and keep it in place. 
The real stuff was very potent compared with the marijuana that was available at the time. Two or three tokes of Thai Stick would produce the same effects as smoking a joint of regular weed. It was popular and available most places, at least occasionally, until the late 70's. 



*Reports* of Thai Stick being dipped in opium are apocryphal. 
I know of no studies that verify that Thai Stick has ever been dipped in opium, and I suspect that these rumors were a result of people not believing that marijuana could be that potent unless something else were added.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2007)

bongspit said:


> It was popular and available most places, at least occasionally, until the late 70's.


Yeah man, we smoked it all up; we put it on the extinct list, LOL.  I think it was hemp string they used to tie it with.


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Pot pimp,
I remember hash was also the bomb back then as well. I remember smoking Panama red hash and Lebanese blond hash. What made it great along with much of the weed we had smoked back then was it was always a unique flavor and high. Don't get me wrong I've had Blueberry pot and it tastes great, and even the hash is okay but the older strains are pretty much gone and with it much of the unique flavors of the weed of that era. Our Pothead glory days ...lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

so...here we all are....what are our next steps to make this "club" a reality.....? I think this sort of thing is just way too cool for words....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 10, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> so...here we all are....what are our next steps to make this "club" a reality.....? I think this sort of thing is just way too cool for words....


you have been around rui for a while, what do you suggest?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

Let me do some checking and I'll try and come up with sumthin.....thanks and we'll be back at ya likely tomorrow.... cheers!


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Tahoe,
I like the idea of an old hippy club because a lot of us...ahem... older folks can relate to a lot of stuff back in the day much like we are doing now. I'm still a bit new to RUI, but is there anyway we can get a poll or vote to get it going? Hopefully we can make the old hippy club a reality!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

g'mornin' all. yup doing a poll is pretty simple. maybe we should just go ahead and do that...?and then take it one step at a time after that....so what should we have as our poll questions categories? let's say - (1) the idea of an original hippie's club is the best idea since Woodstock - no clothing required! (2) an oldtimers hippie's club? .....whaddaya thinking.... the 60's are long gone buddy!!! (3) if there's a hippie's club, I want a John Travolta SNF disco club too! must own a disco ball to join! (4) clubs suck...for girlie-man weenies only!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2007)

(1) for sure!! BTW, I posted a thread on who had gone to a pop festival but didn't get any replies. It would really be great to get together with people on here that are "experienced". Country Cowfreak you have a very good point about the flavors; I remember them well. I also remember puking my guts out after two or three hits on the hash pipe, LOL. I'll never forget that taste/smell. I had a friend that brought back a big medallion of hash (about 4" dia) from Vietnam; it took us about a year to smoke that thing! I don't think he paid but a few bucks for it. Let's get this going Tahoe!!


----------



## magicvalley (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't think Thai was Opium dipped. I tried opium once. Never again! That was some nasty stuff!
Thai, however, was some of the best!
I remember the bud seemed to be twisted around the stick and tied, but it didn't look like the buds of today. It was about 8" long and looked like it was grown around the stick. Surely there's somebody out there who grew some, who knows for sure............

Gold was great stuff! I paid $80 for a "2 finger" lid and that was really expensive!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 11, 2007)

magicvalley said:


> I don't think Thai was Opium dipped. I tried opium once. Never again! That was some nasty stuff!
> Thai, however, was some of the best!
> I remember the bud seemed to be twisted around the stick and tied, but it didn't look like the buds of today. It was about 8" long and looked like it was grown around the stick. Surely there's somebody out there who grew some, who knows for sure............
> 
> Gold was great stuff! I paid $80 for a "2 finger" lid and that was really expensive!


read post #30.....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 11, 2007)

sup tahoe...#1 is cool...


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 11, 2007)

Number 1 all the way Tahoe!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 12, 2007)

> Righteous to see you here man. Hope you learn, much and sorry to hear about doing time. The "bagseed" you had back in the day I have been told was pretty killer, ever had okopoko gold? Not positive how to spell it..


Alcupocco?? That shit looked like dead grass (hence the tag) from right out of a burnt up lawn............I told my buddy.......That is just "GRASS" not weed........we got so high all I remember was throwing a roach clip at each other and ROFLMAO!!!!!
Remember your first hit of Hawwaian? 

Wow.....I read this thread and wanted to quote so many..........

so I'll give you some lyrics

"He's an old Hippie, and he dont know what to do
Should he hang on to the old, should he grab on to the new?".....
.............................
Yadda yadda 
He's just tryin real hard to [email protected]!!!

I like the bonfire/ BBQ/River idea................
Tahoe, R U gonna send us all plane tickets to Down Under??? BTW..............I can cook the Bawwwk Bawwk out of a chicken on the BBQ!!!
(Doing Time made me hate Chickens ...............chicken torture!!!)
and I can cook you a steak you wont even need a knife to cut.... ( for those of us with sensitive teeth,,,, ahem).........you Vegans.........well, my Grilled Squash, Shrooms, and Zucchini will have you writing home!!!! Lets do it!!!
My mom, she's still kicking and beautifull for her age, owns rights to/on the Blanco River~(Central Texas in the Hill country) see img
This is the campground area..............








This Campground area is..........free
Next pic is the
Smaller /river park........
Cant camp here though, but you can put your Tube/canoe/raft in at this point and float down to the campgrounds..........






Got a Campsite that would comfortably hold say.......60 tents.........no facilities though......this wouldnt be no "Wood Stock revisited" .....plenty of lodging in the area~ wildlife everywhere............Bring your own wood, toilet,water, ice etc....emphasis on the toilet...dont pee/shit in, or on the river!!!)



Moms front yard...."Lady" the semitame deer...she likes carrots and bread heels.........might knock you over if you dont "give it up" quick enough!!!


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow...truly a beautiful place to be. I want to leave NY now and go campin' ......count me in!


----------



## pencap (Dec 12, 2007)

country cowfreak said:


> Wow...truly a beautiful place to be. I want to leave NY now and go campin' ......count me in!


make plans!........C'mon down!!
Just give me a reason to go to the Hill Country.....I dare ya!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

FOOKIN' right on man! show me the way! that's awesome. I'll take everyone on a naturalist tour (I'm a widlife biologist) hahahahahaha, we'll all get blotto'd and head off into them thar hills!! we need to do this!! yyyeeeaaawwww!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, Pencap; I used to live right down the road in "Taco Town" (San Antonio) and we spent a lot of time in that beautiful park. We also visited the Schlitterbahn but damn that water was cold! Mucho frio! That would be a great place to visit again.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to live in Dallas (rockwall) and spent some time around hill country. This is one my favorite views.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I used to live in Dallas (rockwall) and spent some time around hill country. This is one my favorite views.


sorry hit wrong button...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

so is this something we're gonna be able to do.....plan a get togehter?


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> so is this something we're gonna be able to do.....plan a get togehter?


scary huh?!...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

I dunno....I'm thinking this is a MUST do!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 12, 2007)

Texas huh? I guess I can go back...you know that whole statute of limitations stuff..7 years right?


----------



## country cowfreak (Dec 13, 2007)

All of you Texans need to adopt a New Yorker...lol . I feel like the only northern bound hippy. I'll be there in a virtual link celebrating with y'all!!
 On another note there is always vacation time in the spring!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

hahahaha....western Cda here....yea spring or summer...like May?


country cowfreak said:


> All of you Texans need to adopt a New Yorker...lol . I feel like the only northern bound hippy. I'll be there in a virtual link celebrating with y'all!!
> On another note there is always vacation time in the spring!!!


----------



## Beaters (Dec 18, 2007)

Texas sounds good to me. Haven't been there in years. I've only really seen the Dallas and Houston areas at all.

Those pix are beautiful. We don't have much water out here in the desert. All of our streams and rivers are dammed, channeled, and rationed. The heat is bad, too, in more ways than one.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 31, 2008)

the old folks thing did not last too long????....


----------



## Budsworth (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember going to a Janice Joplin & Big Brothers concert in W.P.B. Fl. and smoking panama red. I couldn't find my car after words, took me 2 hours to find it. That weed was some good shit back then.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember smoking panama red at the drive-in movies back in the 70s and I went to the concession stand to get munchies and could not find my car...


----------



## potpimp (Feb 1, 2008)

LMAO!!!! I remember pulling up to the library in my van, sitting there for a minute to "get my shit together" and then wondering "Was I about to leave? Where am I? Did I just pull up here?" Yeah, that was some good stuff back in the day.


----------



## Beaters (Feb 4, 2008)

The pot I remember best was a batch of Colombian red bud that hit the street in Ann Arbor back in 1974. I remember the date because it was the day Nixon resigned. In celebration I bought expensive cigars and expensive pot. I had my doubts about laying out $325 for a pound (so expensive for then), but I was quickly convinced. Just a couple of hits of that stuff and I had to wander the streets for a couple of hours before I felt confident to drive home. 
Hope I'm not repeating myself.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

have you ever smoked sur holy weed?


----------



## bongspit (Feb 4, 2008)

never smoked any big sur...back in the day around here we got a lot of mexican...acapulco gold and brown weed. not much california weed made it to tennessee, the only one I remember was some weed from humboldt...it was purple...when your big sur gets done you will have give us a real thorough smoke report...


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

i will be keeping everyone very up to date on everything, i have smoked the creators of these seeds thats the great part but i will be happy when the smoke is fresh in my mind!


----------



## kevin (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm 49 years old and an elite club within a group, from the part of town i'm from they call them clicks, i'd just assume not to be part of it. some of these whippersnappers have pointed me in the right direction


----------



## panhead (Feb 4, 2008)

Beaters said:


> The pot I remember best was a batch of Colombian red bud that hit the street in Ann Arbor back in 1974. I remember the date because it was the day Nixon resigned. In celebration I bought expensive cigars and expensive pot. I had my doubts about laying out $325 for a pound (so expensive for then),


Another geezer here,not wearing them big ass diapers yet but damm close.

Your right,$325 was expensive,it had to of been some great shit.I can remember picking up whole ones for $250 each but i had to take 10 to get that price.

My connection used to throw in a bunch for free every time i up'ed,on 10 he'd throw in an extra pound,that shit aint happening no more.

BTW,remember back in the day if the cop's grabbed ya & you just had a small sack on ya they'd just make you dump it out & send ya on your way,some more shit that aint happening no more,especially in Michigan.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 4, 2008)

panhead said:


> Another geezer here,not wearing them big ass diapers yet but damm close.
> 
> Your right,$325 was expensive,it had to of been some great shit.I can remember picking up whole ones for $250 each but i had to take 10 to get that price.
> 
> ...


hell yeah...or they would keep it and smoke it themselves...


----------



## peadrojones (Feb 5, 2008)

Purple power taste GREAT HELLO World keep blazing


----------



## peadrojones (Feb 5, 2008)

Man its just change I got guyz that pay 50 per gram of the excotic one hitter fruit flavor the 100 dolla eights we kant keep em on dec we are deprived down here but I can happily pay 1800 for a cutey pie turn the rent an blow like a king it pays to network with the west
K.A.R exterminatorz we do exsist


----------

